# Mijto mell si yo o am



## mikasa_90

Hello:

Mijto mell si yo o am

I think that is:

Misto melodia si eu o am

Great\cool song I have it too.


----------



## Zamolxis

yep... something like that


----------



## cosmin

That is not at all Romanian!
Or could be written by an illiterate person


----------



## CriHart

cosmin said:


> That is not at all Romanian!
> Or could be written by an illiterate person



no cosmin, it's written by a "cool" kid, I tell you.


----------

